
STS-107 “Columbia” Loss FAQ (2004) - Tomte
http://web.archive.org/web/20040413043718/http:/www.io.com/~o_m/columbia_loss_faq.html
======
fithisux
From what I read, it's scientific value was significant. Very sad for this
accident.

